# Ear Cropping In San Diego,Ca



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Anybody know where I can get balls ears cropped? I live in chula vista ,ca called most of the vets and hospitals and they don't do it =\ any information can be helpful thank you


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

You called all of these places? I see they list cropping as one of their services:

Ear Cropping in Chula Vista, CA

If you're willing to travel, I would recommend Robert LaBounty in Studio City, CA. You would need to drive up here, take your dog to him, and in about 4 hours he'll be done, and you can take him back home. Then you would bring your dog back once a week, for 3 more visits (included with the price of the cropping). Last I heard, he charges approx. $300.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh I currently don't have a car, and I did call all of those places and they are not doing ear crops, I think it is illegal in California as I did some research and I think it is illegal.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is not illegal I know plenty of ppl who drive to CA to get ears cropped. I just sent a puppy to CA who is getting their ears cropped next week at the vets. You just have to call around but without a car you might not be able to find one close. bribe a friend to take you!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I doubt it's illegal in all of CA. Some cities/counties may have ordinances against it, but who knows. You can also try calling around the Riverside county areas, they might be closer to you than Studio City. I recall one place in Irvine I believe.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I am going to call around but I found an ear crop specialist down in Tijuana Mexico and I looked at the pictures of the jobs he's done and he's done about 50-70 ear crops and they look really good


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Cool, just make sure you know the customs laws with being able to take a dog back and forth, last thing you want is to have to get some 'coyote' services LMAO.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Ear cropping is still legal in California, but very few vets perform the procedure. Ear cropping is more are that medicine. I’ve used Dr Jezbera at Riverside Animal Hospital in Riverside for the last 4 dogs I’ve had. He’s kind of expensive $230 without after care and $320 with after care. There is also Dr. Butchko at West Riverside Veterinary Hospital. The last time I had a dog cropped by Butchko was about 19 years ago and he was charging $75. Both are not too far from San Diego. Also Dr. Jezabera is usually booked out at least 4 weeks in advance because he only does 2 crops a day.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> He's kind of expensive $230 without after care and $320 with after care.


Those prices aren't too bad. I think they have just gone up due to inflation. My vet did my boy for $175 with after care back in '08. A couple months back, I heard he now charges $300. So it seems the prices are pretty close to each other.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh thats a bit pricy, and my brother crosses his pitbull all the time and she does not have papers, so I will be ok, he got them cropped yesterday im just waiting to see them, they charged him 95$ including with that cone thing for her head haha, but if i don't cross him ill consider getting him the coyote services haha


----------



## PitLover1012 (Dec 2, 2010)

*ear cropping (pitbull)*

how can i find the in T.J ? i called around also Everyone out Here Says they wont doo it becoz it for look . .


----------



## PitLover1012 (Dec 2, 2010)

MMZero2009 said:


> Oh thats a bit pricy, and my brother crosses his pitbull all the time and she does not have papers, so I will be ok, he got them cropped yesterday im just waiting to see them, they charged him 95$ including with that cone thing for her head haha, but if i don't cross him ill consider getting him the coyote services haha


how can i find the in T.J ? i called around also Everyone out Here Says they wont doo it becoz it for look . .


----------



## Hornets Nest02 (Nov 28, 2010)

That's cheap compare to Nebraska. Here they charging $400-$600. I wish they were a lot cheaper here like in CA.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hornets Nest02 said:


> That's cheap compare to Nebraska. Here they charging $400-$600. I wish they were a lot cheaper here like in CA.


Actually, American_Pit13 who lives in California said the price has risen and a good show crop can cost 400-800$ I believe. If I had to choose between a mediocre/crappy crop for 200$ and a quality crop for $600 I'm going with quality despite price.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

IN T.J!? Idk I wouldn't trust t.j :/ sketchy ppl..we have family in t.j but I'm not going to visit them anytime soon lol I won't cross over there anymore..hopefully it worked out well


----------



## Michie (Jan 18, 2015)

Where in TJ? How did your dog's ears come out?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Michie said:


> Where in TJ? How did your dog's ears come out?


Michie, this thread is from 2010, the OP has not logged in since 2011 so I'm not so sure you will get a response from them.

Welcome to GP!


----------



## Josiecard (Apr 14, 2021)

MMZero2009 said:


> Well I am going to call around but I found an ear crop specialist down in Tijuana Mexico and I looked at the pictures of the jobs he's done and he's done about 50-70 ear crops and they look really good


Blessings do you have an address where they do ear cropping for pups or phone number


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Josiecard. This thread is very old and I doubt you will get a response. Check with your local vet on people in your area that they recommend and ask to see pictures of the cropping they have done.


----------

